# Ryobi RE1600 and spiral cutter creep



## george_s (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi anybody HELP.
I have a Ryobi RE1600 which I have mounted in a tabletop similar to Rick & Bob's demo.
I have had problems with a Leigh 1/4" shanked 1/4" spiral cutter which I cannot get to stay at the set depth of cut. First time this happened I thought I had not tightened it properly, then repeated the exercise with a bigger spanner and tightened it as tight as I dared. (the Ryobi router has a very fine thread.
It is definitely not moving on the depth adjustment, it is being pulled out of the collet. About 6mm (+- 1/4") over 6 passes of 3/4" thick pine timber making finger joints.
A friend suggested that I smear loctite on the shank prior to tightening the collet. I an reluctant to do this.
George


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings George and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's maddening, I know.
I have one 1/2" shank straight bit I use to groove with. It does the same thing. I called the seller and they gave me the specs, then I miced mine. It was right on the money.
No other bit gives me trouble, just this one. 
Have you checked to insure that it's a true 1/4" all along the shank? 
You might try giving your collet a good cleaning. Tho, I did that and it didn't help.
You also might try roughing up the shank with so 80 or 100 grit paper. 
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I was going to suggest cleaning both the bit and the inside of the collet, too. I use Naphtha for this task. It might be that the collet is simply worn, and needs to be replaced.


----------



## george_s (Aug 31, 2008)

Tx Guys, The collet is pretty new - probably had about 2 hours work done with it. The idea of roughening up the shank is a good one. I will try with some emery cloth.
The specs are perfect. I think it has something to do with the poor quality of the Ryobi Router collet design!
George


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The collet design may be the culprit. Probably not, though. 
Do any of your other bits creep? 
Emory cloth might work, but I'd use as course as I had. You don't want to polish it!
Mine would start to creep after about 3-4 feet. Wonder if heat plays a part???


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

George,
It may be that this longer (Leigh) bit is bottoming out in the collet. If that's the case no amount of torque on the nut is going to hold the bit, as the function of the collet has been defeated. Drop the bit into the collet until it bottoms then raise it ~3/16" before tightening and it should hold.
Regis


----------



## george_s (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Gene and Regis,
I have only once before had creep like this and that was also a spiral bit (5/16") also a Leigh.
I am certain that the collet was not tightened with the bit bottomed out.
I will try the coarse roughening of the shank. This is a real PITA! I almost makes on scared to undertake any decent work with this Ryobi router!
George


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi George

My own experiences with upcut spirals is that they are much more inclined to pull-out, and if you think about it it's really a function of the design. Spiral cutters are really machine tool bits originally designed for use on fixed head and CNC routers where the collets are relatively huge when compared with a hand held routers we all use on the bench so I reckon that the design of the collet (deeper, more slots, etc) becomes critical. Others have suggested cleaning, etc to which the only things I can add are have you tried reducing the width/depth of cut and have you tried reducing the rotation speed? I've found that on UHMW plastics a reduced spindle speed combined with multiple passes instead of a single pass can often provide a solution to cutter creep


----------



## george_s (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Phil, Tx for the reply.
I am using the spiral cutter to make box joints. It is not easy to make multiple passes with increasing depth for box joints. My jig "fence" is approx the same height as the material is thick.
The thought of reducing the speed had not occurred to me! Will try.
I have rubbed the shank with 80 grit carborundum paper and just tried a set and there was no creep.
George


----------

